
The Self-Serving Myths of Silicon Valley - gamechangr
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/11/live-work-die-silicon-valley-review-pein
======
Smithalicious
This article is strangely Marxist which detracts from the valid points it
makes. The idea that Sillicon Valley is the "apotheosis of Capitalism" doesn't
square with the fact that it is one of the most left wing areas in the US, and
it is unclear how the author thinks that "class-consciousness" will solve
anything.

But if all you've got is Marx, everything looks like a class war.

~~~
anm89
Jacobin's explicit goal is to advocate for socialism and no matter what they
write about its going to be through that lense with that as the real focus.

It's not journalism, it's a pep rally.

